
Wikimedia Foundation proposal for name change to just “Wikipedia” - chippy
https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Communications/Wikimedia_brands/2030_movement_brand_project
======
chippy
This has resulted in an open letter against this name change:

[https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Community_open_letter_on_ren...](https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Community_open_letter_on_renaming)

